# Beware CyberDefender



## akimenko (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, I've been lurking here for a few months, but I'm posting this now because CyberDefender needs to be put on a Warning list!!! I recently installed CyberDefender hxxp://www.cyberdefender.com/
and my computer immediately froze and shut down (the dreaded blue screen multiple times.) I finally got rid of it (it was almost impossible -- every time I tried to delete or uninstall it, the system froze.) I can't believe this company manages to exist!! AVOID CyberDefender!!! (Hopefully CCleaner and Revo managed to delete all the junk that CyberDefender installed. So far, so good.)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

This application was listed as a rogue some time ago, mainly due to connections with 2 other rogues, but it was delisted by Eric Howes in 2006.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/de-listed.htm#cybdef_note

I myself have no knowledge of this particular product, so I'm afraid I can't comment on its effectiveness, or issues regarding installation/uninstallation.

You might want to have a look here for well tried and tested alternatives...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## akimenko (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello Glaswegian-

Thanks for the welcome & reply. I should have checked-up on CyberDefender before experimenting on my own! I can't figure out why there isn't an uproar over CyberDefender. Well, I won't be clicking on any more advertised banners, that's for sure.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I suspect not many people use it - at least for now.

We're always here to answer any queries you may have.


----------

